# محتاج طريقة حساب اقطار مواسير الصرف الصحى للموقع العام المدفونة تحت الارض



## mserageng (27 يناير 2015)

محتاج طريقة حساب اقطار مواسير الصرف الصحى للموقع العام المدفونة تحت الارض عن طريق معرفة Fixture Unit لانى بحثت عنها ولم اجدها للاسف برجاء المساعدة من ذوى الخبره


----------

